# Stove Painting - what I learned :-)



## Don2222 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello

Using a pack of assorted emery cloth sanding papers (Fine, Medium and course grit) and the Ryobi palm sander, I sanded the rust on the top with the highest grit. Then used the medium and fine grit to get it smooth.
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/...-9-in-emery-cloth-sandpaper-3-pack-98087.html

Then cleaned it up with Acetone
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

The using high temperature Rustoleum BBQ Black spray paint, it took 3 coats.
BBQ Black turns out to be Flat Black, so I really like the Stove Paint Satin Black a little better for the color. I may put one more coat on. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_85594-90-24...l__0__s?Ntt=rustoleum+spray+paint&facetInfo;=

*Then It seams like a good Idea to put stove polish on top to protect the paint from chipping?*

See pics. ( I added in order but they did not come out that way!)

Pic 1 - After 1st Coat
Pic 2 - After 2nd Coat
Pic 3 - After sanding
Pic 4 - After 3rd Coat


----------



## REM505 (Nov 10, 2011)

From the pics it looks like a real nice and neat job, well done.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jack Wagon said:
			
		

> From the pics it looks like a real nice and neat job, well done.



Hello Jack

I was a little disappointed in the color being flat black so I just did a top coat of the Stove Bright High Temperature Satin Black.
http://www.elitedeals.com/cpf-43200.html?productid=cpf-43200&channelid=FROOG

It is twice the price of the Rustoleum but the color and coverage makes it worth it. So I am learning from my mistakes!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 10, 2011)

Is this your Pelpro unit Don?


----------



## PA_Clinker (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks good! Although I'm not sure about putting stove polish over paint...I'd recommend against it.


----------



## checkthisout (Nov 10, 2011)

Stove-Bright black is definitely a better choice than BBW black enamel. 

Stove Bright paint covers well and is impossible to screw up.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 10, 2011)

Checkthisout said:
			
		

> Stove-Bright black is definitely a better choice than BBW black enamel.
> 
> Stove Bright paint covers well and is impossible to screw up.



Agree, here is a new pic with the Stove Bright Satin Black. A little more sheen and the paint seems smoother.

Actually, it really is not a bad idea to have Rustoleum for the first coats. Good Stuff and cheaper than the Stove Bright.
So I will use the Stove Bright on the last coat(s) and save some money and have better adhesion!!

However people put polish on their cars to protect the paint so why not a stove??


Yes, that is the Pelpro unit Smokey. Needs some work but since I got the convection blower working well with the Liquid Wrench with Cerflon, I just had to order the FireBrick and new Door gasket and the combustion blower Gasket. I have not pulled the combustion blower yet but I heard it working!

Blower issue
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/83103/


----------



## krooser (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm going to be repainting my St. Croix Greenfield before it goes in the house... dark blue with a clear coat over the color... wish me luck.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 10, 2011)

krooser said:
			
		

> I'm going to be repainting my St. Croix Greenfield before it goes in the house... dark blue with a clear coat over the color... wish me luck.



Good Luck Krooser

That's an Idea using a clear coat on top!

You know we want to see pics of that


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 10, 2011)

I think krooser should add silver and gold sparkles as well, the missus would just go bonkers over that ;-) .


----------



## xraycer (Nov 10, 2011)

By the looks of picture, the satin black looks really nice. Great job, Don!


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Nov 10, 2011)

Don,

I'm going to be painting two pipes (exhaust and oak) that are atttached to my black P-43 Harman.  I initially was going to go with Stove Bright Satin but my wife said go with flat black.  Her reasoning was we do not want to draw attention to the stove pipes.  Can't argue with that logic. 

If painting a stove, I would go with satin.  Your stove looks great!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks great Don... What did you pay for the Pel Pro? If you dont mind me asking (PM if your gonna sell it here in the Ads). 

I was tempted to buy this same unit from Menards before I bought my Quad. Interested in seeing how well it heats.


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 10, 2011)

That looks REAL nice.  Good Job!


----------



## krooser (Nov 11, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> I think krooser should add silver and gold sparkles as well, the missus would just go bonkers over that ;-) .



Maybe big flakes like a bass boat...

http://metalflakecorp.com/flake_chart.php


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 11, 2011)

krooser said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it when a plan comes together, go for it.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 11, 2011)

Cincinnati Kid said:
			
		

> Don,
> 
> I'm going to be painting two pipes (exhaust and oak) that are atttached to my black P-43 Harman.  I initially was going to go with Stove Bright Satin but my wife said go with flat black.  Her reasoning was we do not want to draw attention to the stove pipes.  Can't argue with that logic.
> 
> If painting a stove, I would go with satin.  Your stove looks great!



Hello

Thanks

  If you are going with Flat Black then you might want to try the High Temp (2,000 Deg F) Header Spray paint at the Auto Parts Store. That should work really well. I use it for inside the fire box!!


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello

Here is a best place (Also the cheapest) on the web that carries all 26 Stove Bright colors.

http://www.savemoneywithus.com/Paints.html

They even have vent black to match vent pipe!


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 25, 2013)

I think this place has the best prices for stove paint. Can't beat under 12 dollars for metallic black.
http://www.northlineexpress.com/fir...h-temp-paint/shopby/paint_type-high_temp.html


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 25, 2013)

I totally don't have any knowledge, but be careful with the acetone re: fire, explosion, etc.

On another note, I believe the fellow I sold my old Quad 2700i (wood) insert to used Stove Bright and it turned out quite nice.  Some type of metallic.  Better than when I had it.


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't believe you can keep a biege rug in that room! Nice job.


----------



## wwert (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing but Stove Bright Metallic Black for me. Easy to use, hard to screw up. The rustoleum has way more VOC's and stinks up the garage for days. Don't have many brain cells left to burn.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 25, 2013)

zrtmatos said:


> Can't believe you can keep a biege rug in that room! Nice job.


That's my old stove, refinished, at my friend's place.  He replaced that rug with some kind of bamboo floor, I think.


----------



## sinnian (Jan 25, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Using a pack of assorted emery cloth sanding papers (Fine, Medium and course grit) and the Ryobi palm sander, I sanded the rust on the top with the highest grit. Then used the medium and fine grit to get it smooth.
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/...-9-in-emery-cloth-sandpaper-3-pack-98087.html


 
Looks great!

For the lay person it is the sanding paper/cloth with the lowest number to the highest number.


----------

